# Cute bonding moment



## PeanutsPlace (Apr 6, 2022)

They’ve been bonded for awhile but it’s always adorable to catch moments like these on camera.


----------



## OLI_ (Apr 6, 2022)

aww bunnies  bunnies are one of my greatest weaknesses


----------

